# Check this out :(



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

so i was sat in me tt at lunch. me director come out....started up his 911....and this happened.....OUCH!

we checked his oil and it was pure MAYO in the cap. going to be one expensive rebuild!!!!

PREY FOR HIM! i think i would be weeping right now.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What happened ? Mayo on the oil cap is common in the winter on cars that only do short trips :?


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

sorry pics up now - had to re-size them! was too large. she was SMOKINNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

also soudned liek there was a belt slipping.....hence why i took a pic. the noise was bad. then he turned it off after this.....tried to start her again and it was frail. like trying to turn over a tractor!....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

eddy_rooney said:


> sorry pics up now - had to re-size them! was too large. she was SMOKINNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


I see hem now that's defo not caused by short trips


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

its okay tho, he has a ttmk1 quattro sport (240) he has owned from new. 80k on the clock. bastard wont sell me it. haha


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

That looks like £££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> What happened ? Mayo on the oil cap is common in the winter on cars that only do short trips :?


And it's REALLY common on 996s because the oil filler is almost horizontal, so it seems to collect around the cap more than on vertical fillers, making it look worse than it is. I doubt you'd find a 996 in winter that didn't have a load of mayo around the oil cap.


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

Did he drive through a puddle?

Lots of smoke + timing slip sounds like hydrolock to me... had similar symptoms when I went through knee-deep water in my a4. Poured several cups of water out of the intercooler during the rebuild.


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

its still outside work parked up, its smoking so much and really sounding like death. also when turning it over it sounds like its really struggling. think its being picked up today and on its way to porsche. they said its probably the piston steam seals or something? smoke seems to be coming out the of left hand exhaust more, so they seem to think its a stem seal on that side of the engine gone. whatever it is......seems expensive as hell! hahaha

yeah there was like so much mayo, were talking loadsssss, looked inside the rocker and its white in there. he has his one owner from new quattro sport with him today anyway.....jammy sod. will grab a pic in a bit.


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

nope no puddles or anything liek that. he drove to work and it was making a horrible noise. like squealing and the smoke had started. come out at lunch to go grab a bite and that happened. ouch!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > What happened ? Mayo on the oil cap is common in the winter on cars that only do short trips :?
> ...


It's a 997 though & Porsche i believe had fixed that little issue on later cars.

Has he not got a warranty?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I didn't enlarge the photo, so didn't even realise it was a 997 - I think Porsche started at the front when they began the design work on the 997 and lost interest after they finished the headlights.

Near enough the same engine design though, and the oil filler is still routed the same (not much choice with such a flat engine and letterbox access). It's still supposed to happen on 997s used on short journeys over winter and is no different to any car really, except the routing of the filler pipe makes it look worse than it is.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

W7 PMC said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I was going to say it's a 997 too


----------

